# My new invention, sling bracelet



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

So I was bored and ended up making this slingshot bracelet. It pays homage to what I love and actually works. U slip it off ur wrist and it hooks right up to a pencil or ur finger or anything u want and it's a BB or spitwad shooting sunnofagun enjoy


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool.... spare bands ready to use


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for sharing, Fishdoug. That's a good idea. Frameless BB shooter.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

An effective super idea.

I Like.


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

Rubber touching your skin doesn't last long especially in warm weather with sweat and all. Be careful of your thumbnail there.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You should try it with tubes too!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank y'all !


----------

